# New falluja video from reuters



## ramy (12 Nov 2004)

I found this link from the reuters network from Fallujah 

Once you click on this link Click on the picture in the middle of the page Raw Footage Fierce fighting in falluja. 

http://tv.reuters.com/ifr_main.jsp?st=1100294255250&rf=bm&mp=WMP&wmp=1&rm=1&cpf=true&fr=111204_032720_17d5d2ax1002c304b1cx575f&rdm=186683.2983530703


----------

